# Buying a 4x4 center piece?



## AeroSystem (May 16, 2010)

I lost a center piece on my 4x4 rubik's brand cube. Does anybody know where i can buy one. I only need one so i dont want to buy a whole cube.

I know about Cubesmith.com but they are currently out of stock. Do you know of any other places i can buy the piece? How long do you think Cubesmith will take to restock the piece?


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 16, 2010)

um, i don't think any place sells it unless members here sells one for you
just buy a better cube, like QJ or Meffert's


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

http://cubesmith.com/Parts.htm


----------



## Chapuunka (May 16, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> http://cubesmith.com/Parts.htm





AeroSystem said:


> I know about Cubesmith.com but they are currently out of stock.



And I doubt they'll ever get restocked.


----------



## ianini (May 16, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> http://cubesmith.com/Parts.htm



Out of stock


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 16, 2010)

Awwh


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2010)

Your best bet is just to buy a different 4x4.


----------



## Muesli (May 16, 2010)

I have 8 spare Rubik's 4x4 pieces. PM me or something.


----------



## Zarlor (May 17, 2010)

*I'll take apart mine if you really want the piece.*

I hate my Rubik's 4x4x4, so I could take it apart and give you the piece you need. I once broke a center red one which I then superglued back together, but the others are fine. I have an Eastsheen and QJ 4x4 now so I don't really cube on it anymore. I put Jigaloo on it in the hopes of lessening the lockups and pops, but now the thing slides too well and I still hate it. :fp

p.m. me if you still need a piece.


----------



## zzoloss (May 31, 2011)

*4x4 center piece*

hey, I appreciate if you could sell me 1 center piece of 4x4x4 original rubik cube. Preferred yellow.
Thanks


----------



## zzoloss (May 31, 2011)

Do you still have the spare center pieces of 4x4x4 rubik ?


----------



## cubeslayer (May 31, 2011)

AeroSystem said:


> I lost a center piece on my 4x4 rubik's brand cube. Does anybody know where i can buy one. I only need one so i dont want to buy a whole cube.



Same thing happened to my Rubik's Brand 4x4, it was a red center. If you can, do what I did: return the item and then buy whatever 4x4 brand fits your budget ( obviously not a Rubik's).


----------

